# How not to wire a 3-way



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Carlon blue and all. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been doing it wrong for 20+ years. I've been removing the sheath..... I'm supposed to be removing the casing.

And I don't add ground wires to the mess... I just leave 'em long enough to not need it.

And I use wire nuts, not the recommended wire caps.

And I install 3-gang boxes for 3 switches, not a 2-gang.

And I don't install the devices before the wall is installed... I wait until after the painter is done.

And I use Phillips screwdrivers, not the ancient flat type.

And I use a cordless.

And I don't bother not trying not to scratch the 'casing' on the wires. But I am concerned with the insulation.......


Damn, I'm dumb.




But I didn't see anything about a 3-way in the fluster-f&@$ of a video.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

.:blink:



.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Once again I saw nothing terrible about this video 'cept he messed up on his terminolgy a lil bit at 1 point. In fact no offense to the op but there's more wrong with this thread title than the video itself.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I've been doing it wrong for 20+ years. I've been removing the sheath..... I'm supposed to be removing the casing.
> 
> And I don't add ground wires to the mess... I just leave 'em long enough to not need it.
> 
> ...


While you're at it, the wires that you left long for the grounds, maybe just loop the feed for both switches instead of pig tailing. 
But I agree, you're dumb!:laughing::jester:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

did somebody say 3 way?










giggity giggity


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

......ok for the homeowner types....me I would of looped grounds and feeds and been done with that mess....zoom bang next.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

RGH said:


> ......ok for the homeowner types....me I would of looped grounds and feeds and been done with that mess....zoom bang next.:thumbsup:


I just hate it when guys leave those loops between the devices too short so you have to take them all out in order to take out one switch or device.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nukie Poo said:


> I just hate it when guys leave those loops between the devices too short so you have to take them all out in order to take out one switch or device.


I completely agree. A real pain in the A$$ when I need to go back and put dimmers in. I always leave deprecate grounds and feeds for each switch.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

bmailman20 said:


> I completely agree. A real pain in the A$$ when I need to go back and put dimmers in. I always leave deprecate grounds and feeds for each switch.


I think most people do. Ya got 3 grounds so your gonna be piggin anyway. then with the feed what are ya gonna center cut the thhn? Pigs blow away loops for many reasons speed being one of them.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Pigtails all day.

Where was this 3 way?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nothing inherently wrong with what he did. The install is safe enough. No fire or shock hazards there but his work is sloppy and amatuerish at best. He would make a good apprentice someday.


----------



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone here ever use utility knife with a hook blade to rip down Romex? It's my favorite way of doing it.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Nothing inherently wrong with what he did. The install is safe enough. No fire or shock hazards there but his work is sloppy and amatuerish at best. He would make a good apprentice someday.


Never took you as a troller Rollie.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

cultch said:


> Never took you as a troller Rollie.


 
Shhhhh..............I'm not myself tonight:whistling2:


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> Shhhhh..............I'm not myself tonight:whistling2:


Eat a snickers... :jester:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

bml215 said:


> Eat a snickers... :jester:


I ate 3........I think they are fighting in there. I don't know who I am anymore:jester:


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Nukie Poo said:


> Anyone here ever use utility knife with a hook blade to rip down Romex? It's my favorite way of doing it.


This is one I got. but I broke the tip off. Worked great while it lasted.








http://store.mohawkltd.com/-Cable-Splicer-Knife-and-Snip-Kit/P786_855/#


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ablyss said:


> This is one I got. but I broke the tip off. Worked great while it lasted. http://store.mohawkltd.com/-Cable-Splicer-Knife-and-Snip-Kit/P786_855/#


Looks like my moms sewing tools


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nukie Poo said:


> Anyone here ever use utility knife with a hook blade to rip down Romex? It's my favorite way of doing it.


 Always used it on multi conductor cables. Not much Romex here except for temp light & power. NM strips easily enough with a slight squeeze with a t-stripper, then yank the sheave right off. The new "sim-pull" stuff is nothing like the Romex I installed decades ago.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Did any of you watch the other video down the YouTube page a bit? Simply horrible. Posted by VideoJoeKnows titled "How to ground an old style electrical outlet box...Part 1".


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I use these to strip 12/2 and 14/2 (well and 12/3 and 14/3 and 10/3 lol)










Takes about 1 second to strip the sheath and leaves a nice clean trim. These stripper have paid for themselves a few times over now in time savings.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm glad we only use metal boxes up here, saves a lot of work with grounding switches.


----------

